# Is being atheist a big deal in your country?



## Joe

Ive seen a few posts here and it sounds like atheism is more serious outside of the uk.
In britain no one seems to care about atheism and the amount of people who take religion seriously are few in number. 

Anyway im just wondering, but how seriously is atheism taken in your country?


----------



## Rainbat

Here in the USA being an atheist is worse than being a terrorist.


----------



## Lateralus

jJoe said:


> In britain no one seems to care about atheism and the amount of people who take religion seriously are few in number.


Sounds like I need to move to there.


----------



## Lateralus

Rainbat said:


> Here in the USA being an atheist is worse than being a terrorist.


LOL, thank you that made me laugh.


----------



## Crystalline

Yes, a lot of people will get shocked and assume you're immoral, that you worship the devil, etc. :roll


----------



## ShyGuy86

I live in Italy, the cradle of Christianity... and, incredibly, it's not that big a deal. I think the typically italian attitude of "mind your own business" outweighs the influence Christianity has on the country as a whole (which, on the other hand, is _*huge*_).


----------



## Glacial

Here in the US, I feel uncomfortable to tell people I am an atheist. There are a lot of people here that will judge anyone who claims to be an atheist and think that person is immoral, inferior and some are likely to start preaching to you in an attempt to convert you. However, I don't want to make it sound like there are no atheists here and everyone is a Christian as there are certainly atheist here who don't mind stating it, it's just in general, for such a developed country, the US has a high number of Christians compared to its counterparts.


----------



## luceo

People are pretty apathetic about it here. It's just one part of the Australian "who gives a ****" attitude. So long as you don't make a big deal about your faith (or lack thereof) it's all ok.

There is a general distrust of Islam (which occasionally boils over to something much more serious), but that seems to be the norm for most Western nations.


----------



## komorikun

I've never hidden it and was raised an atheist. Plenty of people are atheists in California. If you go to church weekly you are more likely to raise an eyebrow. I'm just so surprised how many posters here are Christians. Guess I should go on a road trip sometime to see the real America. 

I also lived in Japan for a few years too and I always got the feeling that most Japanese are atheists. They just do a few rituals (shinto/buddhist) here and there but don't really believe in anything. Christianity is considered kind of cute and they like to have weddings in fake churches with fake priests (old white guy with a beard) sometimes too. I'm glad Christianity never took off there.... unlike poor South Korea and a few other Asian countries.


----------



## The Silent 1

I think it all depends on what part of the US you live in. In Texas I think its a big deal, and the American public at large still doesn't view atheists favorably.


----------



## Tentative

Being an atheist seems to be fairly common here in the Netherlands. No one seems to make a big deal out of it, fortunately.


----------



## Help please

IMO, everybody should keep to themselves when it comes to religion...


----------



## pita

Depends what kind of people you spend time with. My family would be shocked by atheism, but my acquaintances, likely not. Still, it isn't something that often comes up in conversation, so I never feel like I have to come out as an atheist.


----------



## Help please

If someone ever talked to me about religion, I would come straight up, and state my take.


----------



## Neptunus

It's not a big deal in the Northeastern US.

http://www.gallup.com/poll/114022/state-states-importance-religion.aspx

We also have a significant Pagan population - especially in MA & NH. Yes, New England is a pretty cool place to live, not just weather-wise! :b


----------



## Lisa

Lateralus said:


> Sounds like I need to move to there.


Northern Europe is largely atheist. It would actually raise eyebrows if you went to church.


----------



## Sourdog

Where i live its seems mostly older people are the ones who believe and go to church weekly. While alot of the young people are atheists and agnostics. Most people in my highschool are atheists. Even at my old catholic school there were alot of atheist kids lol. In my family my mom and dad are believers, my brother is an atheist and my sister is agnostic i think. I dont think my parents know i'm atheist, but if they ever ask i'll tell them.


----------



## Joe

Lisa said:


> Northern Europe is largely atheist. It would actually raise eyebrows if you went to church.


 Its true, people are more suprised if you go to church than if you don't.


----------



## Dark Alchemist

It depends on what part of the US you are in, it ranges from "no issue" to "OMGWTF YOU SATANIC SPAWN!!!!"

I come from central america though. Its way worse down there...


----------



## jsgt

You might as well confess to murder...because you are judged and shunned the very second you mention your lack of belief. Here in the bible belt, people still have strong and outdated "Christian" morals, and anything that challenges them must be burned at the stake. :no


----------



## Addler

I'm from SC, smack in the middle of what they call the Bible Belt. It's really conservative, really Christian--churches on every corner of every town, sometimes several churches on every corner. Being an atheist here is still a battle.


----------



## low

It's not an issue in the UK. That said even though people are less bothered if you are an atheist in the UK than in the US, Britain is still passively very Christian. By that I mean even though some estimates are stating 50% atheism (I think that includes 'soft' religious and agnostic personally) there's still very much Christian schools, phrases, morality. Another problem is that labour/Blair pushed the multiculturalism and faith diversity. So even though it may seem less religious there are still rising groups like Islam. So I'm still vigilant and very much anti-theist.


----------



## acorns and insects

I'm from Canada...

There are certainly still a lot of Christians, it's not like everyone is atheist, probably no more than in the states. But it seems to me that no one here really gives a **** if you are atheist, and you're waaaaaaay less likely to be judged for it than in the states (though, as always, there are exceptions).


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

In New Zealand, people are far more concerned about everything else like politics,crime and sports. Religion is rarely talked about.


----------



## The Silent 1

nbtac41 said:


> it's a very big deal..why? in the internet alone,you can see several blogs about atheism and it seems outnumber those christian sites..just wondering if these atheists are trying to 'convert' the world with their fanaticism that God never exists..just wondering they 'prove/d' anything,even beyond control (supernaturalism). they seem very intellectuals, (although not really),their reasonings are all flawed and baseless..all 'scientific guesses'..
> all their 'scientific evidences' are,without any concrete foundations..all are based on assumptions.
> that's why hardcore and mainstreamed atheists are leaving atheisms..why not interview former atheists like norman geisler,lee strobel, and others?
> in god delusion debate, richard dawkin refused to debate a simple christian apologist..just wonder why!
> we'll wait and see,you'll all be surprised that one day richard dawkin will step forward to christianity
> 
> that's why i dont have enough faith to be an atheist!
> www.reasons.org


I would say so many atheist blogs exist because in real life athiest are fewer in number and the internet gives them a place to congregate and voice their opinion without fear.
We've also told you several times that atheism is not the position that "god never existed" and you continue to misrepresent what a scientific theory really is. There isn't enough evidence to believe god exists. Thats it. Thats the atheist position. Its not dependent on evolution or any scientific theory at all.


----------



## Crystalline

:roll Someone is posting in the wrong forum again.


----------



## offbyone

I have a feeling an atheist posting in the spiritual support forum wouldn't be well appreciated, though. You guys are making me more ardent in my atheism. 

I suppose I'm only passive about it in my daily life because people I actually have contact with seem to not care. If they went around telling me I was sinful and trying to convert me I'd likely be a bit more aggressive.


----------



## bsd3355

offbyone said:


> ardent


ooooooooo, i just learned a new word!! :clap


----------



## Neptunus

nbtac41 said:


> it's a very big deal..why? in the internet alone,you can see several blogs about atheism and it seems outnumber those christian sites..just wondering if these atheists are trying to 'convert' the world with their fanaticism that God never exists..just wondering they 'prove/d' anything,even beyond control (supernaturalism). they seem very intellectuals, (although not really),their reasonings are all flawed and baseless..all 'scientific guesses'..
> all their 'scientific evidences' are,without any concrete foundations..all are based on assumptions.
> that's why hardcore and mainstreamed atheists are leaving atheisms..why not interview former atheists like norman geisler,lee strobel, and others?
> in god delusion debate, richard dawkin refused to debate a simple christian apologist..just wonder why!
> we'll wait and see,you'll all be surprised that one day richard dawkin will step forward to christianity
> 
> that's why i dont have enough faith to be an atheist!
> www.reasons.org


*nbtac41, this forum is for support, not debate. If you want to debate you may do so in the Agnostic, Atheist & Religion forum. Please review the rules below:*



> Agnostic and Atheist Support Guidelines
> 
> 
> *Consider this forum the equivalent of the Spiritual Support (Spirituality) forum that has existed for many years and has never allowed debate. Take a look over the threads in that forum if you aren't sure what I mean. It's pretty clear how people are using it.*
> People who identify themselves as agnostic or atheist are likely to be doing most of the posting in here. That doesn't mean you can't post in this forum if you aren't one of them. It just means that the posts in the forum should focus on topics related to those belief systems and not be coming from someone who obviously has an agenda that is contrary purpose of this forum. Threads that primarily are questioning agnostic/atheist beliefs from an outsider perspective take over part of the conversation in a forum that isn't for them. I'm not taking sides here. We have had to deal with quite a few people who make posts that are not appropriate for the the spirituality forum.
> *Again, if you want to debate, go to the Agnosticism, Atheism and Religion forum. This forum is for support.*


----------



## Crystalline

offbyone said:


> I have a feeling an atheist posting in the spiritual support forum wouldn't be well appreciated, though. You guys are making me more ardent in my atheism.
> 
> I suppose I'm only passive about it in my daily life because people I actually have contact with seem to not care. If they went around telling me I was sinful and trying to convert me I'd likely be a bit more aggressive.


It's true the areas that have more rampant, aggressive religiosity tend to harbor more active atheists in opposition. For example, the CFI isn't very active where I moved (SF), as the majority seem extremely nonreligious and/or tolerant. You know my background, so I suppose my being somewhat more up-front about it makes sense. In real life however, I do believe in being less combative, especially to non-mainstream thinkers as they themselves have had to go against the grain (had a Filipino yogi sitting beside me on the plane to my hometown and I let him expound on his beliefs regarding matter and food without really arguing).


----------



## nbtac41

Neptunus said:


> *nbtac41, this forum is for support, not debate. If you want to debate you may do so in the Agnostic, Atheist & Religion forum. Please review the rules below:*


ok thanks for the info..


----------



## nbtac41

Crystalline said:


> :roll Someone is posting in the wrong forum again.


isn't it the Silent 1 is also posting in a wrong forum?


----------



## offbyone

Crystalline said:


> It's true the areas that have more rampant, aggressive religiosity tend to harbor more active atheists in opposition. For example, the CFI isn't very active where I moved (SF), as the majority seem extremely nonreligious and/or tolerant. You know my background, so I suppose my being somewhat more up-front about it makes sense. In real life however, I do believe in being less combative, especially to non-mainstream thinkers as they themselves have had to go against the grain (had a Filipino yogi sitting beside me on the plane to my hometown and I let him expound on his beliefs regarding matter and food without really arguing).


You certainly don't seem aggressive about it online, just assertive. So if you are "more accommodating" in person you definitely have nothing to worry about being combative.

I think I mentioned how I was more aggressive about atheism in my youth? I made a connection between your posts, this thread, and reading other peoples experience in my own thread. That being that when I was exposed to way more people (family, friends, strangers) being overtly religious around me and trying to get me to participate in their own religious stuff, I responded by being more defensive about my own beliefs. Which makes sense, obviously, but is something I had let fall to the back of my mind.

Now that I don't have that influence on me I guess I've become less protective of my own beliefs because they aren't necessarily challenged in my daily life. That is one of the reasons I reacted so strongly to your post in my thread, I truly felt bad about ignoring what other people might have to deal with. Especially since I'm not ignorant of how atheists are treated, which is poorly most of the time even in the US, and far worse in some other countries (your birth country, Nigeria, Iran, etc...).


----------



## ugh1979

LynnNBoys said:


> I think things will change dramatically in the next 20-30 years in the US regarding atheism and Christianity. As the Baby Boomers die off, I think atheism will be more accepted. Baby Boomers were raised with a strong belief in a Christian god and strong patriotism. I think there's a much bigger percentage of people under 30 who were raised without religion and/or raised atheist. I'm raising my two sons to be atheists (hopefully). I hope that they will become the majority as they become adults. I did recently find out that my 24 year old nephew is an atheist (yay), though he said that he doesn't use that label. Just doesn't believe in any higher beings.


Indeed. Levels of atheism only go up over time, never down, and the US will follow Europe in becoming predominantly secular.


----------



## ugh1979

Dark Alchemist said:


> It depends on what part of the US you are in, it ranges from "no issue" to "OMGWTF YOU SATANIC SPAWN!!!!"


Red states = theists
Blue states = atheists



I know it's not as clean cut as that of course but I don't think it's that far away.


----------



## jay l

im from new york
and its no big deal at all. there are many atheists


----------



## komorikun

ugh1979 said:


> Red states = theists
> Blue states = atheists
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not as clean cut as that of course but I don't think it's that far away.


It's partially by state/region but there is also a huge difference between urban and rural areas. Urban areas have much more atheists.


----------



## ugh1979

komorikun said:


> It's partially by state/region but there is also a huge difference between urban and rural areas. Urban areas have much more atheists.


Yeah that's always the case around the world.


----------



## idiotboy

Neptunus said:


> It's not a big deal in the Northeastern US.
> 
> http://www.gallup.com/poll/114022/state-states-importance-religion.aspx
> 
> We also have a significant Pagan population - especially in MA & NH. Yes, New England is a pretty cool place to live, not just weather-wise! :b


man, i gotta move to vermont!

in the u.s., i've heard from numerous pretty-reputable sources that 80% or so of the nation is christian, and 15% are other religions, leaving about 5% non-religioius/atheist/agnostic/etc, and i wouldn't doubt it. the woman i married is also the first girl i ever dated who didn't have a problem with me being an atheist, at least in some way (and no, that's not why i married her).


----------



## Minipurz

Here in Denmark its not really that big of a deal. I honestly dont think anyone I know actually believe in a god or goes to church- other than weddings, confirmation and funerals. 

I remember in my class there was like 1 out of 20 who truly were religious, one was a jehovas witness. 

The rest of us just got confirmated for the gifts and the party.


----------



## determination

Australias very similar to the us


----------



## ugh1979

determination said:


> Australias very similar to the us


Really?! As in over half the population don't believe in evolution?

I thought Australia was far more like Europe, and more laid back.


----------



## determination

ugh1979 said:


> Really?! As in over half the population don't believe in evolution?
> 
> I thought Australia was far more like Europe, and more laid back.


I would say it's maybe not as extreme as the US but it's closer to the US than Europe in my opinion (I'm not basing this on statistics but just my life experiences). I would say probably about half or more are religious (most of those being Christian). It's considered really 'rude' as well to even talk about religion unless you're very close with a person. My mum wouldn't let my little brother buy the God Delusion haha.


----------



## ugh1979

determination said:


> I would say it's maybe not as extreme as the US but it's closer to the US than Europe in my opinion (I'm not basing this on statistics but just my life experiences). I would say probably about half or more are religious (most of those being Christian). It's considered really 'rude' as well to even talk about religion unless you're very close with a person.


Statistics indicate Australia in general is move like Southern Europe for levels of atheism rather than the US. I appreciate this could be different from the area you are from. Where are you from? And do you live in a city?



> My mum wouldn't let my little brother buy the God Delusion haha.


:| I guess they do say oppression starts at home.

Oh wait a minute that's charity. :lol


----------



## Glacial

I honestly don't think I would be comfortable telling any of my family members that I am an atheist. I think *know* they would judge me, tell me they are praying for me to convert and think I am an immoral heathen who will burn forever. It's sad because I am actually very fond of a few of my family members and since I have decided I am not a Christian, I feel there is this unspoken divide between us. I think for many people in the U.S., the belief is that you need religion to have morals and ethics. They don't recognize that you can still have morals, ethics and humanitarian values without adhering to all the dogma of a religion.


----------



## idiotboy

i think that in america, being an atheist is like disliking the beatles. sure, you can tell people, but you're gonna get some sideways glances, and people will somehow deem it an appropriate point on which to judge your character.


----------



## F1X3R

idiotboy said:


> i think that in america, being an atheist is like disliking the beatles. sure, you can tell people, but you're gonna get some sideways glances, and people will somehow deem it an appropriate point on which to judge your character.


I think being an atheist is more acceptable then disliking the beatles. You are more considered an autistic satanist if you don't like the beatles in America.

Of course many religious people will not be comfortable with atheism. They may have a enough of a hard time as it is accepting other denominations of their own religion. People are becoming more tolerant and informed about others beliefs though. With the internet, people don't live in their bubbles as often.

Then there are the atheists who think they're atheism is a big deal, as if they've occupied some higher ground of thinking, much like a christian who sees them self on a divine mountain top of insight.


----------



## Akane

> Here in the USA being an atheist is worse than being a terrorist.


I have never actually known anyone in the US to get upset about it. Probably 90% of the people I know are at least barely religious with none going to church and all accepting of atheism or other religions. I know of a few people's parents or grandparents that go to church regularly but even those people maybe 10 or 15 years older than me can have a religious discussion with no problems because they don't have that strong of feelings over it and accept whoever is agnostic or atheist in the group.


----------



## LittleSister

Here in Australia people are pretty easy going about it. I often see 2 main kinds of opinions on his subject in Aus... 

A) They don't believe in Religion, don't want anything to do with it.

or B) They were brought up as a Christian or Catholic (and identify themselves as being this) but don't go to church, have no interest in religious activities, etc.

Religious people seem to be few and far between here... Although a few months ago I had some door knockers who were trying to get me to subscribe to a "wholesome" and "family orientated" magazine. 

It's fuuny, I've lived in a lot of places... I never once had door knockers when I lived in a wealthy area of town... But I do now that I live in a lower-class area where there is also a lot of government housing. Hmm... !


----------



## NRG

Not in the uk.


----------



## Meta14

Canada is pretty lax on differences in general.


----------



## MiniKiwi

i live in america, im 16, and ive had to lie about my religion to all my previous bf's parents or they wouldnt let us date, i also have to lie to half my FRIENDS about it!
the last guy i dated our first fight was over i could be moral and not religious
its insane, luckily i have very supportive parents who agree with my choice in religion
perhaps its just because im in a smaller city but its really bad, in school people often group themselves by RELIGION, this could just be because they have sunday school together but sometimes i feel like im a fish among sharks and im looking for other members of my school xD


----------



## ugh1979

MiniKiwi said:


> i live in america, im 16, and ive had to lie about my religion to all my previous bf's parents or they wouldnt let us date, i also have to lie to half my FRIENDS about it!
> the last guy i dated our first fight was over i could be moral and not religious
> its insane, luckily i have very supportive parents who agree with my choice in religion
> perhaps its just because im in a smaller city but its really bad, in school people often group themselves by RELIGION, this could just be because they have sunday school together but sometimes i feel like im a fish among sharks and im looking for other members of my school xD


Some parts of America sound like Tehran.

So much for 'freedom'.


----------



## komorikun

ugh1979 said:


> Some parts of America sound like Tehran.
> 
> So much for 'freedom'.


Well as they said in that thread you started a while back, all the religious nuts from Europe moved here and now we are stuck with their descendants. (Wonder if the tendency towards being religious is partially genetic....) It might also have helped Europe out by removing the religious nuts from the gene pool.

I have another theory that it might also be because America has a higher rate of poverty and a crappy welfare system (especially the healthcare system) compared to Europe. Poverty and insecurity breed religion. And on top of that because the US is so enormous, people don't get to experience other cultures and other ideas as much as Europeans do.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...so-religious-when-the-other-developed-134165/


----------



## river1

Not here in Canada.. no.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

I think it's a pretty big deal in the US. Everyone expects you to believe in god. I just hate how god has to be part of the country. 'In god we trust' on our money, 'under god' when we salute the flag... such old concepts and they need to be changed. I think a lot of people are quick to judge if you do not believe in god here. Maybe I just live in the wrong place in America... :roll


----------



## Akane

> And on top of that because the US is so enormous, people don't get to experience other cultures and other ideas as much as Europeans do.


I find this to be a huge problem with people in the US. Many have no desire to travel outside the US because there's so many places to go here and when they do travel they do so on some cruise or resort that is all americans blocked off from the rest of that country. Most people know nothing of other cultures, believe in lots of stereotypes, and end up rather narrow minded for it. This breeds a lot of our extremists who have only experienced one point of view in the whole world.


----------



## Retronia

nah...


----------



## idiotboy

HarryStanluv25 said:


> I think it's a pretty big deal in the US. Everyone expects you to believe in god. I just hate how god has to be part of the country. 'In god we trust' on our money, 'under god' when we salute the flag... such old concepts and they need to be changed.


i totally agree, but you know what's really crazy? NEITHER of those things were introduced in the usa until the 1950s.  the pledge of allegiance didn't include "under god" when it was written BY A SOCIALIST in the 1890s, and the original motto for our country was "e pluribus unum" (from many, one), as you still see on dollar bills today, but the religious adopted either "one nation under god" or "in god we trust" (too lazy and tired to look up which one) to be the "new" national motto. ugh.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

potato


----------



## ausnick

I also live in Australia and can say that the the majority of the younger Australians are non-religious.

As Australia is such a multicultural country we don't really make a big deal over whether someone is Hindu, Catholic, Buddhist, Atheist and so on.


----------



## soliloquy

Glacial said:


> I honestly don't think I would be comfortable telling any of my family members that I am an atheist. I think *know* they would judge me, tell me they are praying for me to convert and think I am an immoral heathen who will burn forever. It's sad because I am actually very fond of a few of my family members and since I have decided I am not a Christian, I feel there is this unspoken divide between us. I think for many people in the U.S., the belief is that you need religion to have morals and ethics. They don't recognize that you can still have morals, ethics and humanitarian values without adhering to all the dogma of a religion.


I agree with you 100%


----------



## revolutionrocknroll

I'm from the least religious state in the US. I don't think it's that big of a deal, I know a lot of people who are atheists/agnostics. I also know a lot of people who are religious. They're all nice but there are always the few crazy ones. My neighbors home school their kids and one of them had to take biology at the public high school. He was in my sister's class and he had to leave the room whenever they talked about evolution or genetics or anything like that because he couldn't handle it. 
I think people here are more uncomfortable around the crazy religious people like that than the atheists. Most of the religious people are adults. I think the school system is too liberal for a lot of kids to be able to blindly believe something and still pass.


----------



## komorikun

revolutionrocknroll said:


> I'm from the least religious state in the US. I don't think it's that big a deal, I know a lot of people who are atheists/agnostics. I also know a lot of people who are religious. They're all nice but there are always the few crazy ones. My neighbors home school their kids and one of them had to take biology at the public high school. He was in my sister's class and he had to leave the room whenever they talked about evolution or genetics or anything like that because he couldn't handle it.
> I think people here are more uncomfortable around the crazy religious people like that than the atheists. Most of the religious people are adults. I think the school system is too liberal for a lot of kids to be able to blindly believe something and still pass.


I can see homeschooling your kid up until junior high but most people can't teach all the different subjects you get in junior high and high school. They would need a degree in 20 different subjects to do that.


----------



## Toppington

The US is crawling with blind faith christians. I'd imagine if I ever said anything about it my family would stop talking to me for a while. Dad can become a bit of a religious freak sometimes.


----------



## NWZ

Like others said it really depends where you are in the US. Here in Washington State it is probably harder to be a christian than an atheist. (at least in the urban areas)


----------



## sparkplug74

Let me first say that I'm from the Philippines and I am not actually an atheist, I'm more of an agnostic deist (if there is such a thing). Being an irreligious person here is no fun, as 99% of the population here are Roman Catholic. If you don't share the same belief as theirs they would treat you like a "walking blasphemy", regardless of your religious views. They would be like "oh that's the evil-worshiping dude over there let's kill him in the name of Jesus our Lord!". Heck, even people who follows religion other than Catholicism or other Christian denominations are being discriminated, especially Muslims. So basically, if you don't believe in Jesus you don't want to be in the Philippines.


----------



## ThatLonerChick

I live in good ole America... if I tell people I'm atheist (especially since I'm the Jesus lovin midwest) I'll probably be burned at the stake.
or something like that lol


----------



## arnie

ThatLonerChick said:


> I live in good ole America... if I tell people I'm atheist (especially since I'm the Jesus lovin midwest) I'll probably be burned at the stake.
> or something like that lol


Lol. It's a carefully constructed fantasy and arguing against it is an attack to them.


----------



## Joe

Tentative said:


> Being an atheist seems to be fairly common here in the Netherlands. No one seems to make a big deal out of it, fortunately.


Ive also read that on the news that in the netherlands there are now atheist priests at christian churches, is this true?

And it sounds like atheism is on the rise, especially for the younger generations. I think over the next few decades the world will gradually become less religious, minus countries such as saudai arabia due to the harsh ways they treat people who break religious law.


----------



## JAkDy

not in australia. though i think atheists/agnostics are in the minority (roughly 25-30%).


----------



## Milco

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religion_in_Denmark


> Another study by Eurobarometer Poll 2005, 31% of Danish citizens responded that "they believe there is a god", whereas 49% answered that "they believe there is some sort of spirit or life force" and 19% that "they do not believe there is any sort of spirit, god, or life force".


I'm actually surprised the number isn't higher than 19%.
But no, atheism isn't a big deal here at all.
You're much more likely to get an odd look if you say you're religious than if you say you're an atheist (at least if you ~40 years old or younger).
People just expect others to be either atheists or just not very religious.


----------



## Stilla

^
Same in Sweden.

According to wikipedia a study showed that Sweden is the world's second least religious country in the world after Estonia.


----------



## cafune

Glacial said:


> Here in the US, I feel uncomfortable to tell people I am an atheist. There are a lot of people here that will judge anyone who claims to be an atheist and think that person is immoral, inferior and some are likely to start preaching to you in an attempt to convert you. However, I don't want to make it sound like there are no atheists here and everyone is a Christian as there are certainly atheist here who don't mind stating it, it's just in general, for such a developed country, the US has a high number of Christians compared to its counterparts.


Hmmm, I think it speaks volumes that religious people think that all people need religion in order to be moral/just/ethical. It's better to remain those things without the belief that there is someone up there judging you for it all... and deciding whether you go to heaven or hell. At least most atheists are moral without agendas. Ironically, I think that makes us a bit more righteous.
--------------------

And no, it's not a big deal in Canada... errr, at least, not in Toronto. No one cares. That's not to say that people here aren't religious because a lot of them are... they're just accepting of differences.


----------



## Spannagoanna

Australia is probably similar to the UK... talking about religion is not usually a social topic that comes up regularily...and for most people it's a bit daunting.

So i find it very strange how people can say 'if someone's athiest then they are a bad person' 
Coz here general good people are seen as good people and general bad people are seen as bad.


----------



## Eraserhead

It isn't a big deal in my part of Canada. Religion very rarely comes up in my daily life.


----------



## MTBDude

I live in Orange County CA, but it is never really a big deal. I live on/near a college campus, so the only time it is weird is when someone comes around wanting to talk about god or offer me to a bible study. I usually just tell them I have class or am too busy, I don't like confrontation.


----------



## Slimeball

Well I live in California (the land of fruits and nuts) and I know very few people who would care about being an atheist. Most people I know look down on religious nut jobs.


----------



## Algebra

I come from a muslim country. And yes it could get you killed if you came out and said that you had no religion. So far only my immediate family knows about my views, and my closet friends (which aren't many).


----------



## Marlon

Not here in the US.

But maybe in the Philippines. There are insanely Christian over there.


----------



## Meli24R

^Depends on where you live in the U.S 
In some parts of the bible belt, you can be ostracized by your community and disowned by your family. I've heard a lot of horror stories.


----------



## CoolSauce

I'm from the Netherlands and atheists/agnosts are almost larger in numbers than theists at this moment and most people you'll see on public television are non-religious too. It's completely different from the USA in that way


----------



## Dane

Atheism seems to be much stronger in Europe than it is in the US. 

A few year ago I read an article where they were interviewing Tony Blair about his years as Prime Minister. He said that he tried to hide the fact that he went to church every Sunday, because in Britain most of the population thinks that anyone who attends church regularly is a "nutter".

I can't imagine any President of the United States having to worry about that.


----------



## UgShy

Haven't met anyone that really cares here


----------



## caflme

joinmartin said:


> I'm not sure we do think like that in the UK. Otherwise we'd be shouting: "nutters!" at Songs of Praise on the TV every Sunday. I can't see into people's homes but I'm guessing most people are not doing that.
> 
> It's Sunday today and you don't have to walk far from my flat to find several churches, a mosque and I think there's a Jewish place of worship too not far from here. Sunday, Friday, Saturday or whatever the holy day is, you will get people going regularly to those places and I don't think the rest of the population somehow shuns those people as being nutters.
> 
> I certainly don't want to see a situation where people think they can't go to church regularly if that is their wish.
> 
> I think, as a nation, we here in the UK are bit reserved and find people expressing their passions openly a bit "odd". Unless it's contained within watching football. Then you will see grown men weeping for ninety minutes. Passionate expression of something you believe in seems to be perfectly okay if it is to do with football.
> 
> In Britain, it would be uncommon for a politician to directly link themselves to God. They are more likely to distance themselves from God. Even the Conservative politicians in the UK are likely to do that. But it remains unclear as to whether that's a ploy to appeal to more of the population or simply a demonstration that they believe they do not somehow have a hotline to God.
> 
> The Daily Mail will aggressively defend Christian values any chance it gets and its one of the most popular papers in the UK. Which would suggest that there's quite a strong Christian audience out there in the UK buying the thing and liking what they read in it. Of course, The Daily Mail receives strong opposition most of the time but we have religious magazines in this country with quite strong sales figures so that also suggests many people of faith willing to read about and engage in discussions about their faith.
> 
> I think we are, as a country, quite relaxed about "non believers". You're unlikely to get chased by a mob for coming out as a non believer in the UK unless you belong to certain communities where their attitude to such things is not in sync with the main attitude of the general populous.
> 
> Let's face it: our established church came about because one of our Kings fancied a shag with a woman called Anne. After hundreds of years of a church built on that foundation, we're gonna end up being a bit relaxed about the whole religion thing.


Well written... this was an interesting post... very good. Objective and honest.


----------



## Glacial

Dane said:


> I can't imagine any President of the United States having to worry about that.


Most U.S. presidents have claimed to be affiliated with some religion or manage to reference a higher power in some way. Recently, I've wondered if this is just a political tactic to ensure votes from the religious population in the country. It wouldn't surprise me if there were some athiestic presidents, but too afraid to admit it due to the political climate and the strong hold that religion has in politics.


----------



## 50piecesteve

arnie said:


> Lol. It's a carefully constructed fantasy and arguing against it is an attack to them.


to "them" jesus some of you Atheist act like people who are spiritual have Aids or are retarded or somethin. Some of you remind me of this: SMUG ALERT 





..........but back on topic no one where im from gives a damn what you believe


----------



## UKPhobe

With regards to the UK? No I wouldn't say it's a big deal. There seems to be an increasing atheist movement, certainly over the last 50 years and probably understandable.

The strange and somewhat amusing irony is that there is a minority of what I call militant atheists who have a big problem with religious believers, as if the tide is turning and religion is becoming the new taboo.


----------



## kindasorta

I'm from Sweden so no. Being religious is far more a greater deal growing up here. Being atheist (or agnostic) is considered the norm more or less.


----------



## UKPhobe

Dane said:


> Atheism seems to be much stronger in Europe than it is in the US.





Dane said:


> A few year ago I read an article where they were interviewing Tony Blair about his years as Prime Minister. He said that he tried to hide the fact that he went to church every Sunday, because in Britain most of the population thinks that anyone who attends church regularly is a "nutter".
> I can't imagine any President of the United States having to worry about that.


I do see where Blair is coming from actually although I wouldn't use the term "nutter". 

I have noticed a tendency among some social groups to raise eyebrows (as someone said earlier on here) when a church goer makes themselves know. I wouldn't say it's really a prejudice but I do suspect that it forms an "image" in that persons mind. 

As I said earlier Atheism has been steadily gaining ground in the UK over about the last 50 years or so. If it isn't currently the dominant belief I firmly believe it will become.


----------



## Idgie

*It's a generational, regional and religious divide in the US*

In the US people seem not to "trust" atheists or agnostics. I think the South is the worst for it. But I think things are changing because I recently read Pew research and 20% of generation Y (32 and under?) don't believe in any religion and even those who are theist, most seem to think of themselves as more spiritual than religious. 
But as a black person in the south, I could never admit to being atheist or agnostic. Blacks are just way too religious here.
But on the whole, America has a way to go before religion virtually becomes no big deal.


----------



## Brad

Well growing up in a christian family its like they are brainwashed to think that atheists are "bad" or not moral or something, whenever i was a kid and my parents brought up an atheist they'd talk about them in a negative tone because they were an atheist. i'm an atheist myself and they try to convince me i'm just rebelling and in denial. lol.


----------



## Deathsmelody

I live in Utah and people are crazy about religion here(mormons). You can be instantly hated by saying you are another religion besides mormonism let alone being atheist like I am. When i first moved here when i was about 12 the very first thing I got asked was "what ward are you in" I replied with "what's a ward?" Just guess how well the years of grade school went for me here. It's still a problem even in college.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Glacial said:


> Here in the US, I feel uncomfortable to tell people I am an atheist. There are a lot of people here that will judge anyone who claims to be an atheist and think that person is immoral, inferior and some are likely to start preaching to you in an attempt to convert you. However, I don't want to make it sound like there are no atheists here and everyone is a Christian as there are certainly atheist here who don't mind stating it, it's just in general, for such a developed country, the US has a high number of Christians compared to its counterparts.


:agree In the USA, we have churches EVERYWHERE and no matter where you go, people are asking if you're religious, and then you can either lie and they'll like you or tell the truth and they will shun you. My whole family is Christian and I haven't told any of them nor will I because I'm scared of how they will treat me or what they will do with me. Atheism, Agnosticism, anything besides Christian may as well be a baby-killing-blood-drinking-whatever-the-heck-else-demon-worshiper person, because that's how we're treated. When I'm older, I seriously need to move to one of these places like the UK where non-religion is actually excepted!


----------



## ugh1979

Algebra said:


> I come from a muslim country. And yes it could get you killed if you came out and said that you had no religion. So far only my immediate family knows about my views, and my closet friends (which aren't many).


I feel sorry for you.

It's is an absolute travesty that certain Muslim countries can oppress and persecute their people like that. It's fundamentally evil.

The same thing happened in Europe in the middle ages and I can only hope Islamic countries experience a reformation in time to become as free and liberal a place to live as Europe has become, as they will never have as high a standard of living as the west until they do.

The Islamic countries governments (which are obviously so often integrated with the religion) being scared of revolutions and reform and them then losing their stranglehold on power. However, they can't stop evolution and it's without doubt that Islam will fall like every other religion that has ever existed. Nothing man made is eternal.


----------



## ugh1979

joinmartin said:


> I'm not sure we do think like that in the UK. Otherwise we'd be shouting: "nutters!" at Songs of Praise on the TV every Sunday. I can't see into people's homes but I'm guessing most people are not doing that.
> 
> It's Sunday today and you don't have to walk far from my flat to find several churches, a mosque and I think there's a Jewish place of worship too not far from here. Sunday, Friday, Saturday or whatever the holy day is, you will get people going regularly to those places and I don't think the rest of the population somehow shuns those people as being nutters.
> 
> I certainly don't want to see a situation where people think they can't go to church regularly if that is their wish.
> 
> I think, as a nation, we here in the UK are bit reserved and find people expressing their passions openly a bit "odd". Unless it's contained within watching football. Then you will see grown men weeping for ninety minutes. Passionate expression of something you believe in seems to be perfectly okay if it is to do with football.
> 
> In Britain, it would be uncommon for a politician to directly link themselves to God. They are more likely to distance themselves from God. Even the Conservative politicians in the UK are likely to do that. But it remains unclear as to whether that's a ploy to appeal to more of the population or simply a demonstration that they believe they do not somehow have a hotline to God.
> 
> The Daily Mail will aggressively defend Christian values any chance it gets and its one of the most popular papers in the UK. Which would suggest that there's quite a strong Christian audience out there in the UK buying the thing and liking what they read in it. Of course, The Daily Mail receives strong opposition most of the time but we have religious magazines in this country with quite strong sales figures so that also suggests many people of faith willing to read about and engage in discussions about their faith.
> 
> I think we are, as a country, quite relaxed about "non believers". You're unlikely to get chased by a mob for coming out as a non believer in the UK unless you belong to certain communities where their attitude to such things is not in sync with the main attitude of the general populous.
> 
> Let's face it: our established church came about because one of our Kings fancied a shag with a woman called Anne. After hundreds of years of a church built on that foundation, we're gonna end up being a bit relaxed about the whole religion thing.


Looks that the average ages of the audiences for Songs of Praise and the Daily Mail though. Most of them were born before 1950! They will all be dead before long. The currently younger generation of people in the UK are far more atheist and central/left wing for programmes and papers like that to have much more longevity.


----------



## ugh1979

Idgie said:


> In the US people seem not to "trust" atheists or agnostics. I think the South is the worst for it.


It probably has a lot to do with Communism. That was the enemy for so long in the US and any Communist was also atheist, so the two are still linked for many people, even if it's just subconsciously.



> But I think things are changing because I recently read Pew research and 20% of generation Y (32 and under?) don't believe in any religion and even those who are theist, most seem to think of themselves as more spiritual than religious.


That's good to hear, and i've always said it's inevitable. I can't see how the rest of the world won't follow Europe's lead in becoming predominantly atheist.


----------



## ugh1979

Deathsmelody said:


> I live in Utah and people are crazy about religion here(mormons). You can be instantly hated by saying you are another religion besides mormonism let alone being atheist like I am. When i first moved here when i was about 12 the very first thing I got asked was "what ward are you in" I replied with "what's a ward?" Just guess how well the years of grade school went for me here. It's still a problem even in college.


We need some Mormon's on here to interview. They have a LOT of justifying to do! Their religion is so incredible it's incredible. :lol Mormonism is pretty much just Scientology but made up in the 19th century rather than the 20th.

Can anyone disagree?


----------



## Parcius

The church and the state recently got separated here in Norway.


----------



## Luka92

Not at all.


----------



## UKPhobe

ugh1979 said:


> Looks that the average ages of the audiences for Songs of Praise and the Daily Mail though. Most of them were born before 1950! They will all be dead before long. The currently younger generation of people in the UK are far more atheist and central/left wing for programmes and papers like that to have much more longevity.


I assume you're in the UK!?

I'll be interested to see the upcoming census results, I think due for release in September. Then we'll get an idea of just what the percentages of athiests and believers really are and hopefully also their age ranges.


----------



## ugh1979

UKPhobe said:


> I assume you're in the UK!?
> 
> I'll be interested to see the upcoming census results, I think due for release in September. Then we'll get an idea of just what the percentages of athiests and believers really are and hopefully also their age ranges.


Yes I am.

The trouble with the census though is that there is a significant number of people who will list themselves as Christian but not be practising Christians in any way apart from maybe going to church at Xmas at best. If you gave them a proper assessment of their beliefs it's likely they would be found out to be agnostic or simply not sure about anything like that, so just put Christian.

This census will undoubted show an increase in atheism though, and over time the census will show more and more increase in atheism as more and more young people actively identify with it.


----------



## UKPhobe

ugh1979 said:


> Yes I am.
> 
> The trouble with the census though is that there is a significant number of people who will list themselves as Christian but not be practising Christians in any way apart from maybe going to church at Xmas at best. If you gave them a proper assessment of their beliefs it's likely they would be found out to be agnostic or simply not sure about anything like that, so just put Christian.
> 
> This census will undoubted show an increase in atheism though, and over time the census will show more and more increase in atheism as more and more young people actively identify with it.


Yeah that's a fair point. Looking at the 2001 Census it had 72% claiming to be Christian, 15% claiming no religion (but that apparently includes Jedi) and only 8% refusing to answer the question. 

However like you say some of that 72% probably aren't practicing and some of those 15 and 8% could be anything doesn't automatically mean Atheist. Still it might be interesting to see what change there has been over the last 10 years, even more so if we can get an idea of the age range of those percentages. 

Absolutely agree with your last point.


----------



## Hadron92

even though these are many religious extremists here, atheists are also pretty common round these parts.


----------



## BrookeHannigan

no, most people here are atheist(but they usually still believe in mediums,ghost or reincarnation which I dont at all)
exept for some foreigners,
I only have a religious foreign boyfriend hehe~
Somtimes im jealous though of religious people
like when they feel really really feel bad/depressed,
they can always turn to god
but im 1000000% convinced god or ghosts or any stuff like that doesnt exist.
So my world can be pretty dark sometimes for no reason.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Rainbat said:


> Here in the USA being an atheist is worse than being a terrorist.[/QUOTE
> 
> Amen brother. Seriously, you tell one person, even a random person, and they treat you like you are some sort of murderer.:twak


----------



## Grimnir

I hate the fact that in my country, the USA, not being a monotheist is a horrible thing, and to be an Atheist is worse that being a neo-Nazi. I am not necessarily an Atheist but I share a lot of their commonly held views and I hate how they are treated by society, from being unable to run for public office in most states to being hated for their beliefs by people who have no reason to hate other than the fact that an Atheist is different. I too would be hated, but I choose to closet my beliefs except to select few who inquire because it's even more of a minority


----------



## Grimnir

er... by "most" states I admit I have not looked at the statistics for a while, but I know there are large swaths of the country where an Atheist would be shot down before even have a chance at running for office.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

ugh1979 said:


> We need some Mormon's on here to interview. They have a LOT of justifying to do! Their religion is so incredible it's incredible. :lol Mormonism is pretty much just Scientology but made up in the 19th century rather than the 20th.
> 
> Can anyone disagree?


i just left eastern idaho. Provost, ID, has the 2nd or 3rd largest mormon population next to Utah.

And yep, i have to agree if you're "OTHER THAN MORMON", you're an automatic outcast. If you say this around other mormons - they will lie their butts off. But their actions speak much louder. Thus, being an atheist was a big deal, while i was up there.

I could tell you some stories regarding how people reacted when a few of us told them we weren't christian, or latter day saints, or whatever.

They swore i was at first. When i told them i didn't believe in gawd, you could have heard a roach fart.

What was worse, i wasn't the only one. There were several "Temp Employees" like myself, hired to work there that came from out of state. If we didn't have each other for support, we wouldn't have lasted as long as we did. I think we might have gotten the boot if it were legal.:um

What was even stranger? There were mormons who were raised in Provost and Utah that left the state for their "Missions".. which was outside their comfort zone?

They hurried back to Utah, or Provost as soon as their missions were over. They can't seem to survive in the real world on their own. church and family is extremely important to their religion.

I was happy to get the heck out of there. And no, i didn't get a *"Temple Recommend*" card, either. You just can't go into their temples. You can go to their church, but the temples you see are different.

You have to have to be a church member first, then earn approval from OTHER church members, and the elders of their "ward". When they see that you're worthy through your works (yes, they tell on each other), then you finally get a "Temple Recommend" card that allows you to go enter into the temple.


----------



## ugh1979

Grimnir said:


> I hate the fact that in my country, the USA, not being a monotheist is a horrible thing, and to be an Atheist is worse that being a neo-Nazi. I am not necessarily an Atheist but I share a lot of their commonly held views and I hate how they are treated by society, from being unable to run for public office in most states to being hated for their beliefs by people who have no reason to hate other than the fact that an Atheist is different. I too would be hated, but I choose to closet my beliefs except to select few who inquire because it's even more of a minority


That's a travesty you live in a society where you can't be free to question everything without fear of persecution. It's basically trying to force upon you a non-progressive religion controlled life, which is so wrong.


----------



## jonny neurotic

ugh1979 said:


> The trouble with the census though is that there is a significant number of people who will list themselves as Christian but not be practising Christians


Yeah. And there will always be those who say they are catholic because it says so on their birth cert. I had a debate with one such person from glasgow. Utter idiocy but that's people for ya. Which is why I think not everyone should get the vote or at least not everyone's vote should be worth the same...


----------



## jonny neurotic

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> They swore i was at first. When i told them i didn't believe in gawd, you could have heard a roach fart.
> 
> I think we might have gotten the boot if it were legal.:um


They probably would've strung you up if it were legal. Lol


----------



## PeachyAlice

Also living in Northern Europe, I agree with what others have said, here it's more surprising if you actually do go to church than if you don't. Something I'm glad for, seeing as I was raised completely without any religion.


----------



## Grimnir

PeachyAlice said:


> Also living in Northern Europe, I agree with what others have said, here it's more surprising if you actually do go to church than if you don't. Something I'm glad for, seeing as I was raised completely without any religion.


Lucky! In my community I have to hide. I have nothing in common with the majority of people around me in terms of culture, but in terms of religious views I can't connect with anyone except a handful of scattered weirdos like myself. Atheists are some of the only people who have ever been kind and accepting towards me.


----------



## FirmusPiett

*Didn't think things were so bad over there...*

Wow... I got the impression that Atheists were somewhat shunned and rare in the US but not _that_ badly.
See, this is one of the best things about being an atheist. Atheist's aren't normally indoctrinated and can deal with people of other faiths in a courteous and accepting manner.

I live in the 'multicultural capital' of London, which in my opinion is a great place to live. People get on with whatever faiths they want without others so much as batting an eyelid. There are different religious communities, and then there are those who don't go to church. At worst, telling someone I'm an atheist might lead them to inquire why, but no one that I've met yet would become uncomfortable or be nasty about it. Sure, there are religious fanatics here, but they tend to make themselves isolated from everyone else. No one hates them, they are just seen as downright odd/abnormal/eccentric.

One of my best friends is strongly religious. She occasionally might question my belief, but only for the sake of a bit of light-hearted debate. People here must realise that there is no point in questioning other's religions as it is almost as engrained as their culture itself.

Mind, there can be some tension between religious people and I. I think that's a result of my position on religion as an Atheist. I sometimes find it hard to accept them as fully functioning/independent human beings. Of course, it's most often something they can't help and have been conditioned to believe, so we must accept that.


----------



## Owl-99

Its so not a big deal


----------



## Glacial

Grimnir said:


> Lucky! In my community I have to hide. I have nothing in common with the majority of people around me in terms of culture, but in terms of religious views I can't connect with anyone except a handful of scattered weirdos like myself. Atheists are some of the only people who have ever been kind and accepting towards me.


I saw your location is "Louisville." If that is Louisville, Kentucky, I understand why you feel that way. I have a large number of family members in southeastern Ky and they all go to church and always bring up god, assuming everyone else in the world shares the same beliefs. It's a beautiful place, but I could not imagine ever being accepted as I would be viewed as an "outsider" and even more so if they knew my radically different belief system.


----------



## GreyFox08

I'm in Minneapolis and I don't think it's a huge deal here, but outside of the Twin Cities (Minneapolis + St. Paul, the capital, are basically neighbors or pretty much the same city), there are some fairly religious areas. I'm not quite sure, but I think St. Cloud is pretty heavily religious, or at least conservative.. they're just 80 miles outside the Twin Cities, and they've had many recent gay teen suicides because the insane conservatives like Michelle Bachmann enacted policies that didn't do anything to prevent bullying of gay teens (related to religion, of course, with many conservative Christians saying being gay is a sin).

I think a big majority of the farmers are really religious (Christian), too, and there were a lot of those around my small hometown, and who went to my high school. There was a crazy church that changed its name from 'Sunrise Assembly of God' to 'Jesus Assembly of God' at one point in my town, as if they were the only church that believed in Jesus -___- (my town of 10,000 had maybe 8-10 churches in it). I had a female friend in high school who came out as gay and both her parents were pastors, and her parents were fine with it, but members of one of the churches they worked at actually left the church because of it -_____-

I saw mention of there being many atheists in Israel.. I have an online friend from there, and she's Pastafarian  Maybe because she goes to art school, that's more accepted. Forgive me if this sounds like I don't know all the facts, because I obviously don't live there, but it also sounds like there is some discrimination as far as some housing choices, based on religion? I've read a fair amount about Israel, but probably not enough, and like I said, I feel dumb when I don't live there and say anything. My friend has said stuff, too.. but she tends to never say anything political-related. Maybe because they'd check her emails and Facebook message history if they thought they had to, just like they opened my pen-pal mail to her?

Anyway, yeah... atheists and agnostics are probably the majority at the art school I just graduated from. Many non-practicing Christians, and a few probably non-practicing Jewish people.


----------



## Moonlight86

jJoe said:


> Anyway im just wondering, but how seriously is atheism taken in your country?


I think in Europe Atheism or Agnosticism is more the norm than the exception, and it's actually more weird to be religious than Atheist. I personally do believe in God and I find that it's people like myself who have to justify ourselves rather than the other way around. I don't care, really, my religion and God is only my business - I always gladly answer peoples' curious questions, but I close off completely when someone just wants to trash me for believing in God.

But yeah, to be honest, where I live Atheism is pretty much the norm...


----------



## Mauricio5

It is in my family and Im from a small farm county in the us, so overall it is. Not that I care.


----------



## Witan

Rainbat said:


> Here in the USA being an atheist is worse than being a terrorist.


^This.


----------



## komorikun

There are tons of atheists in urban California.


----------



## A SAD Finn

Most Finns are non-religious Christians. They go to church only for someones wedding, funeral or some other special occasion. They're registered Christians mainly because of the tradition. So being an atheist is certainly not a big deal. People won't care. I know only a few people who are religious.


----------



## AwkBoy

I enjoy defeating stereotypes and I like not being a mindless follower due to indoctrination, so being a black non-believer (or agnostic) is a double win for me. :boogie
But as a whole I'm going to assume my state (Connecticut) isn't all that religious, but I'm sure if I advertised my opposition to organized religion I'd get a few sideways looks.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I'm in the Northwest USA in small towns. In Portland, there is a significant atheist population. Go twenty miles out, and being atheist is worshiping the devil, and people are too stuck up to even know what the term agnostic means. Unfortunately, I live twenty miles out and I only know two other atheists, and everyone else secretly gives me crap about not believing.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Parcius said:


> The church and the state recently got separated here in Norway.


They claim that there is a separation of Church and state in the US. Then why do we recite that we are 'under god' every monday morning in a public school where you cannot bias on religion? And why does all of our currency have in god we trust etched in there? Why is that in court we have to swear in under an oath of god? how come all of our presidents have been Christian? Is that a coincidence?

Things don't make sense here:/:no


----------



## amene

My country the USA. You are less American by not being Christian..so annoying.


----------



## Rommi

Not really.
The UK is very multi-cultural, but no-one really enforces their religion onto others.
Of course in some places you will get clashes, but mainly everyone keeps their personal religious view to themselves.


----------



## And1 ellis

I live in the UK in a part where religion isn't really that important. i was raised a catholic but I became atheist at the age of around 12 or 13 and no one really cared


----------



## BobbyByThePound

Eh. It all depends who you hang around. Even in Texas.


----------



## Xenos

Yeah, it's no big deal at all in the Bay Area, but if I travel a hundred miles inland I start to feel like a little bit of a foreigner.


----------



## Joe

Thanks for your replies everyone. I'm surprised this threads still going strong.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

jJoe said:


> Thanks for your replies everyone. I'm surprised this threads still going strong.


Haha people like to vent


----------



## Joe

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> Haha people like to vent


Its not hard to see why


----------



## harrison

No one cares about that stuff in Australia - not anyone I know anyway.


----------



## elDiablo

In here, it's a huge deal. Nobody in my family don't know that I'm atheist. If they knew it they would were very upset.


----------



## AlanJs

Lisa said:


> Northern Europe is largely atheist. It would actually raise eyebrows if you went to church.


That's very true. Where I live (Great Britain) I only know 1 person who goes to church out of the hundreds I know in my local area. Having no Religion is by far the majority. It's a great place to be for a non religious guy like myself.


----------



## AlanJs

ugh1979 said:


> Really?! As in over half the population don't believe in evolution?
> 
> I thought Australia was far more like Europe, and more laid back.


You can't compare a country to a continent.

Many Irish, Spanish, Greeks, Italians & Maltese wouldn't like people referring to Europe as Non-Religious.

Many British, French, German, Norwegian, Swedish & Danish wouldn't mind.


----------



## Keith

Depends where in the country (USA) you live. I know way more atheists than people of any religion, I live in Massachusetts. Its normal around here to be atheist/agnostic. The people around here tend to be open-minded, at least more so than other parts of the country. We have legal gay marriage for one.


----------



## Melinda

^Agreed. I'm in a similar situation. In general, being an atheist in the USA is kind of a big deal. But I am fortunate to be living in a very open minded area of the country and wouldn't dream of moving to a place where my lack of religion would be an issue.


----------



## Josie

The Silent 1 said:


> I think it all depends on what part of the US you live in. In Texas I think its a big deal, and the American public at large still doesn't view atheists favorably.


This is true. I saw a massive difference between WA/CA and Texas. In Texas, major events (well, any events) were started off with prayer. You were assumed to be Christian unless otherwise noted, and conversations went as such (ie peppered with religious phrases). It's the only place where I've had someone forcefully correct my happy holidays with an icy, "Um, _Merry //Christ//mas_, thank you." That being said, I was too much of a socially-anxious hermit to experience any discrimination based off my atheism. Because I never had the opportunity to tell anyone I was, and even if I did I don't think I would have been brave enough to say so. :teeth

The places I've lived on the west coast (puget sound/bay area) have been pretty liberal and diverse, so I've never really met anyone who was antagonistic or pushy about it. I did have someone harangue me at a bus stop-- of all places-- about the importance of JAYSUS and the church. But a vocal teen caught his attention and he wandered away to proselytize someone else.


----------



## ugh1979

AlanJs said:


> You can't compare a country to a continent.
> 
> Many Irish, Spanish, Greeks, Italians & Maltese wouldn't like people referring to Europe as Non-Religious.
> 
> Many British, French, German, Norwegian, Swedish & Danish wouldn't mind.


Yeah I should have said Northern Europe.


----------



## Jollygoggles

No.

Most young Irish atheists are the product of their parents having had their fill of religious dogma. They are certainly, in my experience, also in the majority.


----------



## ugh1979

Jollygoggles said:


> No.
> 
> Most young Irish atheists are the product of their parents having had their fill of religious dogma. They are certainly, in my experience, also in the majority.


Indeed it's probably very similar among the young in Southern Europe. Catholicism just has a bit of a tighter grip, but it's slipping.


----------



## Braaainns

I'm from the UK too, most people here are atheists or agnostic. When I hear about how atheism is stigmatised in other countries it really makes me appreciate living here


----------



## Mitch45

Here in Australia, atheists are pretty well accepted and about 30% of our population is atheist. Although, if my fundie-baptist parents had any idea of my atheism, I would be pretty much completely screwed. :\


----------



## Adversary

Statistics show that atheist are the least trusted people in USA. Good thing I live in New York though, since its not so bad compared to many of the other states.


----------



## NoHeart

Nobody here gives two ****s about religion. Not even the religious people care. 

Wich is a good thing.


----------



## atlex

Adversary said:


> Statistics show that atheist are the least trusted people in USA.


 Americans :eyes


----------



## LadyDaft

In America people don't even understand what atheism is.


----------



## Miyuu

Here in Finland (or northern Europe in general) it's more likely to turn heads if you say "I'm christian and go to church weekly", than if you say "I'm atheist", so no big deal here.

I feel bad for all you Americans though...


----------



## Lokis Whispers

It seems to vary in the US. I've lived all over the country, and a lot of people like to say the south is more intolerant than the north, but the way I see it, it's not about the region, it's more about rural vs. urban. People in rural areas in the US are very intolerant about atheism, whereas people in urban areas tend to not care either way. The only reason it's more prevalent in the south is because there are less urban areas down here  Liberalism flourishes in cities, whereas conservative ways of thinking still dominate the countrysides. I like to think that as the south starts urbanizing more, liberal-mindedness will spread out further.


----------



## Idgie

Miyuu said:


> Here in Finland (or northern Europe in general) it's more likely to turn heads if you say "I'm christian and go to church weekly", than if you say "I'm atheist", so no big deal here.
> 
> I feel bad for all you Americans though...


When I lived overseas, the overwhelming majority of students I encountered were European, specifically Dutch, Danish, German and Swedish. When I told them about religion here in the US, a quizzical look would come on their face. Not to stereotype, but the feeling I get from Europeans is that religion is something you keep to yourself and many students seemed to regard religion in the same category of mythology. I really envy their attitude

Here in the south where I live, religion seems to guide everything in life. Especially for black people despite their geographical location in the US.


----------



## Soulsurvivor

I too, feel sorry for all you American freethinkers. Australian society is much more secular, sometimes aggressively secular. It warms my heart and is one of things I love most about this country. Its not like there aren't religious people here - there are, plenty of them, but they are private and moderate in their expression of their faith. Religion is kept in it's appropriate corner, so to speak. You still get your occasional extremist in the public eye but the media is quick to shut them down and public reaction verifies they are not representative. 

I do find though, that when the boat people debate and climate change is getting attention in the media that bibles and crosses come out.


----------



## the fella

I'm an American (agnostic) atheist. According to opinion polls, atheists are the most distrusted group in America, even more so than Muslims and gays. Unfortunately, Christianity has a stranglehold on our government and public life.


----------



## NWZ

Lokis Whispers said:


> It seems to vary in the US. I've lived all over the country, and a lot of people like to say the south is more intolerant than the north, but the way I see it, it's not about the region, it's more about rural vs. urban. People in rural areas in the US are very intolerant about atheism, whereas people in urban areas tend to not care either way. The only reason it's more prevalent in the south is because there are less urban areas down here  Liberalism flourishes in cities, whereas conservative ways of thinking still dominate the countrysides. I like to think that as the south starts urbanizing more, liberal-mindedness will spread out further.


This is a good point. I live in Washington, which statistically is one of the least religious states, and the rural areas here can be quite religiously conservative. For example when gay marriage was voted on in our legislature there were a fair number of suburban republicans who voted in favor and a couple rural democrats who votes against. Luckily the urban/suburban population outnumbers the rural population enough to make them irrelevant in policy making.


----------



## ugh1979

NWZ said:


> This is a good point. I live in Washington, which statistically is one of the least religious states, and the rural areas here can be quite religiously conservative. For example when gay marriage was voted on in our legislature there were a fair number of suburban republicans who voted in favor and a couple rural democrats who votes against. Luckily the urban/suburban population outnumbers the rural population enough to make them irrelevant in policy making.


Indeed it's a trend that is repeated the world over. The more urban societies become the more athiest they become. (In the developed world at least)

I guess when people live in urban areas they are exposed to a far wider range of people and ideas which often challenge, augment and dilute their own. The opposite is often true in rural areas, where small populations of similar people with similar views lead to them being staunch in their conservative traditional religion.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

I agree with previous posters that rural vs. urban is a big part of the equation, especially here in the USA Midwest.

I have not faced any overt discrimination due to my convictions, mainly because I don't talk about them. I'm always a little taken aback when someone throws god-talk at me though. I also agree with previous posters who say that theists don't really understand what an atheist is. Atheist does not mean: I have no morals, horns and a tail.

The only negative impact my convictions has had is in the world of online dating. A surprising number of women here in the Midwest state that they are looking for a "good Christian man". It really sucks when I find a profile I like, then see that at the bottom.


----------



## harvester

Lisa said:


> Northern Europe is largely atheist. It would actually raise eyebrows if you went to church.


Are you sure about this? I was a flight attendant until recently AND well travelled especially northern European countries and no way is going to church raise an eyebrow, in fact it still happens all the time and no one bats an eye lid regardless of your religion saw it all the time on my trips we got to stay6 in countries for up to 2 days too have experience of visiting many countries and churches were a great sightseeing visit!!! And also not to mention young missionary Youth groups with' Jesus not religion' stickers coming from DENMARK not one person on the plane raised an eyebrow.

Just saying I think you slightly making that up as if every person raises an eyebrow. Why would they??? :roll


----------



## ugh1979

harvester said:


> Are you sure about this? I was a flight attendant until recently AND well travelled especially northern European countries and no way is going to church raise an eyebrow, in fact it still happens all the time and no one bats an eye lid regardless of your religion saw it all the time on my trips we got to stay6 in countries for up to 2 days too have experience of visiting many countries and churches were a great sightseeing visit!!! And also not to mention young missionary Youth groups with' Jesus not religion' stickers coming from DENMARK not one person on the plane raised an eyebrow.
> 
> Just saying I think you slightly making that up as if every person raises an eyebrow. Why would they??? :roll


She maybe meant raise an eyebrow in that it can be surprising if someone says they attend church, as it's a demographic which is very much a small minority of older age. (10% at most in the UK, with the vast majority of them being over 60) Also it's not something many people tend to talk about, so when someone admits to going to church it can be even more of a surprise.

I know in my 33 years in the UK I've only met a small handful of people who said they attended church, which is in line with why so many churches have closed and many other have needed to become multi-faith community centres.

It's certainly far from 'normal', so I don't think Lisa was wrong to say it's something that raises eyebrows. Not in a disapproving way, just a surprised one.


----------



## harvester

Braaainns said:


> I'm from the UK too, most people here are atheists or agnostic. When I hear about how atheism is stigmatised in other countries it really makes me appreciate living here


I find it amusing how again how does one know 'most people' ? I live in England and how do you know just because church attendance is low does not mean that most people do not believe in God ? I find most people in UK quite spiritual actually if anything and happen to believe in something a creator even if it is not a particular religion. 
Am I generalising by saying that? Come on people no one can speak for a whole country of people and what they believe in their heart seriously. :roll


----------



## harvester

ugh1979 said:


> She maybe meant raise an eyebrow in that it can be surprising if someone says they attend church, as it's a demographic which is very much a small minority of older age. (10% at most in the UK, with the vast majority of them being over 60) Also it's not something many people tend to talk about, so when someone admits to going to church it can be even more of a surprise.
> 
> I know in my 33 years in the UK I've only met a small handful of people who said they attended church, which is in line with why so many churches have closed and many other have needed to become multi-faith community centres.
> 
> It's certainly far from 'normal', so I don't think Lisa was wrong to say it's something that raises eyebrows. Not in a disapproving way, just a surprised one.


I am going to say this AGAIN church attendance is NOT a reflection upon a person belief in God or a creator or a spiritual being. There !!:b

That is your personal opinion that is far from normal but I even flew with GAY men who attended mass granted only for Christmas maybe and Easter but still believe in God nevertheless. It is quite normal actually to believe in a spiritual being whether it is God or a creator of someones belief. IT IS ACTUALLY NORMAL!!


----------



## bluepaint

Not at all. Most people here are atheists or agnostics.


----------



## ugh1979

harvester said:


> I am going to say this AGAIN church attendance is NOT a reflection upon a person belief in God or a creator or a spiritual being. There !!:b
> 
> That is your personal opinion that is far from normal but I even flew with GAY men who attended mass granted only for Christmas maybe and Easter but still believe in God nevertheless. It is quite normal actually to believe in a spiritual being whether it is God or a creator of someones belief. IT IS ACTUALLY NORMAL!!


I admit people believing there is 'something' is more common, but it's seldom a belief in a god in this day and age. (In the developed world, bar the US, at least)

However I don't see how you can argue against the fact that in northern Europe disbelief in god (atheism) isn't the norm.

I can back that up with these stats:

*Eurobarometer Poll 2005
Question: "I believe there is a God"*


Code:


 Estonia	16%
 Czech Republic	19%
 Sweden     	23%
 Denmark	31%	
 Norway	        32%	
 France	        34%
 Netherlands	34%	
 Slovenia	37%
 Latvia	        37%
 United Kingdom	38%
 Iceland	38%
 Bulgaria	40%
 Finland	41%
 Belgium	43%
 Luxembourg	44%	
 Hungary	44%
 Germany	47%
 Switzerland	48%
 Lithuania	49%

...and that was from 2005. We know atheism is only increasing so there will be even less belief in god now it's 2012.


----------



## Joe

harvester said:


> I find it amusing how again how does one know 'most people' ? I live in England and how do you know just because church attendance is low does not mean that most people do not believe in God ? I find most people in UK quite spiritual actually if anything and happen to believe in something a creator even if it is not a particular religion.
> Am I generalising by saying that? Come on people no one can speak for a whole country of people and what they believe in their heart seriously. :roll


I actually know people who go used to church because their friends went despite them being atheist lol, obviously it'll be a tiny amount compared to religious people who don't go to church but its still something.

I've also seen a few people on these forums who are forced to go to church who are atheists :/

In my age group especially there are far more people who don't believe in gods than do.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Josie said:


> This is true. I saw a massive difference between WA/CA and Texas. In Texas, major events (well, any events) were started off with prayer. You were assumed to be Christian unless otherwise noted, and conversations went as such (ie peppered with religious phrases). It's the only place where I've had someone forcefully correct my happy holidays with an icy, "Um, _Merry //Christ//mas_, thank you." That being said, I was too much of a socially-anxious hermit to experience any discrimination based off my atheism. Because I never had the opportunity to tell anyone I was, and even if I did I don't think I would have been brave enough to say so. :teeth
> 
> The places I've lived on the west coast (puget sound/bay area) have been pretty liberal and diverse, so I've never really met anyone who was antagonistic or pushy about it. I did have someone harangue me at a bus stop-- of all places-- about the importance of JAYSUS and the church. But a vocal teen caught his attention and he wandered away to proselytize someone else.


Idk, Oregon seems to be pretty religious and were sandwiched between CA and WA. At least from what I've seen, because I've only came into contact with nine atheists in my whole life, and too many Christians to count. And even though I have SA I tend to get out a lot and end up meeting a lot of people.


----------



## gfle

I don't see why anyone would really care what you labelled yourself as, but then again that's just me.


----------



## Otherside

No, but then I don't mention it or really ask what somebodies religion is. But I get the impression that a lot of people I know aren't really. I don't think being religious or not being religious or what religion you believe in is really an issue in the UK.


----------



## Mithun

Barely one could find atheists in India. In rural areas you will be screwed by the family/community if you don't believe or worship God. In urban places you may find some.


----------



## Brad

In my country overall, probably. Most of the US are brainwashed to think Atheists are these immoral evil people. Well, that's probably because a majority of them have rocks in their heads. Fortunately for me though I live in a pretty liberal / open minded & accepting state.


----------



## Marleywhite

I live in Miami. Only know one atheist :/


----------

